# ein Schnippchen schlagen



## osa_menor

Hola a todos.

Tengo una pregunta urgente. Estoy buscando una traducción para: "ein Schnippchen schlagen".

Contexto: _Wir werden den Philistern *ein Schnippchen schlagen* und trinken, soviel es uns passt.
_
El diccionario Pons dice:     _ hacer(le) a alguien una jugarreta _
Pero no me encaja, porque _jugarreta_ traducen como "_übler Streich_", "_übler Tric_k". Pero no debería ser "übel".
Busco algo en el sentido que da el Duden a la expresión: "mit Geschick jemandes Absichten [die einen selbst betreffen] durchkreuzen".
He encontrado en la red "burlarse" y "jugar un truco", pero no me convence.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.

Saludos,

Osa.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo osa_menor,

vielleicht funktioniert die Übersetzung von "überlisten", die LEO angibt: engañar a alguien.

Pues: ¡Engañamos a los filisteos!

¿Sería posible esta frase en el contexto que tú das? Desafortunadamente, no lo sé ...


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Sowka. 

Pero pienso que no es realmente un engaño. Sólo un "Austricksen".

Un abrazo,

U.


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo U. !

Hier ein kleines „Denkmodell“, das Dir vielleicht ein wenig auf die Sprünge hilft !?

 Als Synonyme werden unter anderem auch folgende Ausdrücke verwendet:
jemanden ausstechen (übertreffen, verdrängen)
jemandem überlisten (jemandem ein Schnippchen schlagen)

jemanden überlisten:
trampear (coloquial)
ser más astuto que

Serémos más astuto que los filisteos y beber....
trampearemos a los filisteos y beber

 Wie gesagt. Soll nur ein Versuch sein !

 LG


----------



## osa_menor

Vielen Dank auch Dir, Tonerl.


----------



## osa_menor

Ergänzung:

Ich habe noch ein wenig weitergeforscht und bin in einem zweibändigen älteren Papierwörterbuch fündig geworden.
Es wird für "ein Schnippchen schlagen" dort das Wort _*chasquear* _angeführt, das auch noch mit "foppen" und "anführen" übersetzt wird.
Außerdem wird als zweite Bedeutung "mit den Fingern schnalzen" angegeben, und das ist auch die ursprüngliche Bedeutung von "Ein Schnippchen schlagen" (Duden: [...] eigentlich = mit den Fingern schnippen als Geste der Geringschätzung für den anderen bzw. *als Ausdruck der Freude darüber, jemandes Absichten entgangen zu sein*).


----------



## Tömk

Hallo osa_menor,

das ist meine Version von „ein Schnippchen schlagen“:

_



			Wir werden den Philistern *ein Schnippchen schlagen* und trinken, soviel es uns passt.
		
Click to expand...

_Vamos a acabar con los filisteos y beber todo lo que nos convenga.​_Ein Schnippchen schlagen_ tiene una traducción única que depende del contexto, y como los libros o documentos de los filisteos apuntan a las guerras con los otros pueblos, entonces puedes traducirlo como "acabar" o "derrotar".

Viele Grüße!


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Tömk. Tienes razón. Todo depende del contexto. En este caso, no se trata de los filisteos antiguos. Se usa (o se usó) este nombre para una clase de gente (Spießbürger) que piensan que saben todo, que opinan que uno *sólo* tiene que trabajar, estudiar, ahorrar su dinero, ser diligente...

PS: Der Hintergrund der Frage ist, jemandem auf spanisch den Inhalt eines Gedichtes von J. W. Goethe zu erklären, konkret diese Zeile: 


> Den Philistern allzumal
> Wohlgemuth zu schnippen,
> Jenen Perlenschaum des Weins
> Nicht nur flach zu nippen,


----------



## Alemanita

Vielleicht geht es ja mit einem saloppen 'sacar la lengua a', 'dar a entender que no nos importa la opinión de', burlarnos de' los burgueses pedantes.
Hättest du das mal gleich gesagt ...


----------



## osa_menor

Ja, das kommt der Bedeutung ziemlich nahe, obwohl das "Durchkreuzen der Absichten" dort nicht so zum Ausdruck kommt.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich weiß nicht, welche Absichten die Philister in diesem Gedicht haben (übrigens habe ich bisher vergeblich versucht, eine Übersetzung der "Generalbeichte" ins Spanische zu finden), aber wenn ich mir diese Erklärung: "In die Richtung eines anderen mit den Fingern schnipsen, gilt als abfällige Geste." anschaue, dann wäre doch mit 'sacar la lengua' ein Äquivalent gefunden, was meinst du? Das Herausstrecken der Zunge ist doch ebenfalls eine abfällige Geste.


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> (übrigens habe ich bisher vergeblich versucht, eine Übersetzung der "Generalbeichte" ins Spanische zu finden)


Die soll ja gerade erst entstehen, allerdings nicht durch mich, sondern durch einen spanischsprachigen Freund mit südamerikanischen Wurzeln.
Vielleicht interpretiere ich ja auch zu viel in diese Zeile hinein.


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Absichten die Philister in diesem Gedicht haben


An anderer Stelle im Gedicht heißt es:
_Still und maulfaul saßen wir, wenn Philister schwätzten,
ueber göttlichen Gesang ihr Geklatsche schätzten;
Wegen glücklicher Momente, deren man sich rühmen könnte, uns zur Rede setzten._
Bei den Philistern scheint es sich hier um diejenigen zu handeln, die andere wegen "Wein, Weib und Gesang" kritisieren und zur Rede stellen.


----------



## Alemanita

Für diese Art von Philistern würde ich die 'burgueses pedantes' nehmen.
Viel Erfolg deinem Freund!


----------

